# I found my way around this app,but I only know how to to post in chit chat



## Silkielover122 (Jan 26, 2016)

But I wanted to ask facts about silkies because I'm pretty much already in love I know a lot but I wonder if there are some things I don't know


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Silkielover.

Are you posting on a computer or some other device? The ap for the phone can be confusing.


----------



## Silkielover122 (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm on the app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I'll see if I can explain it so it makes sense. I have my Iphone in front of me now.

Make sure the app is completely shut down. When you reopen it it should have Browse at the top of the page. Make sure "By Category" is highlighted. The third choice in line should be Chicken Raising Forums. That is the one that will have a whole list of different Chicken Keeping topics.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

And BTW, Robing is the resident silkie expert


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

8, that is supposed to be a secret. Can't you tell by my avatar?


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

for what its worth, i refuse to use the app because its so dang difficult. always just login through my phone browser...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I tried just surfing for chicken forum and didn't get a hit. Typed in chickenforum.com and up popped the forum in all of it's computer based glory.

See Rosco, you keep that side of you hidden most of the time.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

occasionally an ol boy from Louisiana can learn ya a thing or two...


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

If you have android devices and are still having problems, maybe I can help.


----------



## Silkielover122 (Jan 26, 2016)

iOS Apple device


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you try getting to it by going to Safari and typing in chickenforum.com? It really is the website as it appears on a computer and so much easier to use than the app.


----------



## Silkielover122 (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm fine with the app


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've never had a app for sites because I could communicate just fine with the old way so never needed it.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

OP, are you still having issues?


----------

